# My milk came in! 11 weeks after-the-fact!



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! My milk came in! I was only 3 weeks along when I lost my baby. That was 11 weeks ago. And my milk came in today! I am totally shocked! I'd never had a baby before, so I had no clue this might happen. After thinking my body had failed me, I suddenly have some confidence it knows what it's doing. And since I've never done this bit before, I am totally impressed with myself!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

What a wonderful feeling mama! I wish I would have thought to try pumping after I lost my little one, I would have like to donate his breast milk...

It's a very womanly, fertile feeling, isn't it? I'm glad it has brought you hope!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm really sorry to say, it would be VERY unusual for milk to come in after such an early pregnancy loss. Hormone levels just don't go high enough in early pregnancy to induce lactation, and for this to occur 11 weeks after your loss makes it even more unusual. It is possible that this is being caused by some other condition. I would suggest you get this checked out with a doctor. It is possible you have a hormone imbalance, which may have contributed to your loss. If so, correcting this problem may help you to prevent losses in the future, so it's really worth checking into!








Here is an article:
http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...reast/673.html

Best wishes, and I am sorry for your loss,








Blayne


----------



## anonymamadaddy (May 28, 2006)




----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
Oh my gosh! My milk came in! I was only 3 weeks along when I lost my baby. That was 11 weeks ago. And my milk came in today! I am totally shocked! I'd never had a baby before, so I had no clue this might happen. After thinking my body had failed me, I suddenly have some confidence it knows what it's doing. And since I've never done this bit before, I am totally impressed with myself!

interesting!

I would let you know that if you decide to pump you may delay the return of your fertility, so if you wish to become pregnant again, i'd encourage you NOT to express milk - unless you become engorged and then only express the very minimum to relieve sx.

BettyAnn


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

I would go to your mw or gyn and ask to have your prolactin levels checked. Milk coming in at 11 weeks after m/c could be a sign of a hormone imbalance and getting that corrected could help with future pregnancies.

I'm glad you have renewed confidence in your body, and I wish you well on your conception journey.


----------



## MamaTink (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with what the others have said. This is not pregnancy related, it is somthing else. I would defenitly go and see your doctor, and find out what is going on. 11 weeks after the fact is to long to have milk come in after an early term pregnancy. I hope you get to the bottom of what is going on. I will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to reply to my own thread because I think I've worried y'all!
Lemme explain.

I realize that looking at my milk coming in, from the medical side, is totally wrong. But that's not quite the case! You see, God and I had just spent about a week of me drilling him with the "Can you even make breastmilk for her up there? I mean, I'm sorry, but you're a guy! I can not see this!"

Well, that's all it is. It's an answer to prayer. And it has calmed me profoundly. I'm not worried about my baby anymore. God proved himself.

But don't worry. If something else weird happens, and there's NOT a clear explanation, I'll find a doc. I appreciate your concern.

Think of this as a "joy thread!"


----------

